

Yahoo's Zimbra e-mail program exposes passwords - holdenk
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10053870-83.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0&ninja=true

======
itsamemario
Who figured they didn't need SSL?

